# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας κουζίνας

## Αποστόλης1

Έχω έναν απορροφητήρα κουζίνας που έχουν "μπουκώσει" τα φίλτρα άνθρακα είναι ασφαλές να τα αφαιρέσω??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν το σύστημα του απορροφητήρα σου είναι από αυτούς που τον αέρα δεν τον διώχνει από την καμινάδα , αλλά τον κάνει επανακυκλοφορία ?

http://reviews.in.gr/diafora/homeGar...aid=1231137174

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Εννοείται ότι είναι ρυθμισμένοι για εξαγωγή και όχι ανακύκλωση!
Η αντικατάσταση των φίλτρων άνθρακα οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει, αν και είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν πλένονται το έχω κάνει δυο φορές.

Η ερώτησή μου αφορά τον κίνδυνο ανάφλεξης των μοτέρ από την επιπλέον συσσώρευση "λίγδας" στο σώμα τους, μήπως δηλαδή είναι διαφορετικού τύπου από τους απλούς.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πατεντάρισε με κοινού τύπου φίλτρα . (αν είναι ακριβά τα άνθρακος) . δεν νομίζω να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα ... προσωπικά πιστεύω τα φίλτρα άνθρακος "εμποδίζουν ή ζορίζουν " πιο εύκολα τα μοτέρ από οποιοδήποτε άλλου τύπου φίλτρα. 
Για την συσσώρευση λίγδας πάνω στο μοτέρ αυτονόητο είναι ότι δεν θα ψύχεται και καλά και ίσως καεί.

Όχι πάντως εντελώς ανοικτό δεν πάει .. δες αν μπορείς να βάλεις αυτές τις μεταλλικές σίτες/ φίλτρα . που καθαρίζονται και πιο εύκολα και είναι αθάνατες . αλλά φιλτράρουν μερικώς .

----------

Αποστόλης1 (20-01-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για ελεύθερο δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση, και πριν είχε, έβαλα τέτοιο πιστεύω ότι φιλτράρει καλύτερα από το πολυεστερικό?(σαν μαλί)
Η πλευρά θέασης (view side) υποθέτω είναι αυτή που φαίνεται όταν είναι κλειστός.

----------

